# DAMNATION - Horror maze



## TryAgain (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi guys!

I had a interesting year this year! Being in the UK, I cause quite a event here! I got on 2 radio stations, 1 news channel and 2 papers and many online news sites!!!

My haunt this year was inspired by terror syndicates 'damnation' haunt from many years ago. I have only ever seen this online but I love it! My story is as follows:

_Three teenagers found a whole under there house. They explored the tunnels but never returned. It is you job to take the elevator down and explore the underground passages. _

The whole night was very successful. The walkthrough included:

Monster in a box
Monk static prop
pop out zombie

But all of that was secondary to the HELLevator. This is a fully working elevator simulator. THIS IS AWSOME! A 80 bore 100 stroke cylinder lifted guests up. The light in the lift flickers and flashes as you heard the cables snap! The elevator falls (literally) and the screeching of the metal is heard! The elevator continues to bounce up and down and shake! Suddenly, and the lift smooth's, whispers are heard and satanic writing is revealed around the walls! (UV Light). Then, BANG, as the lift lowers and the doors are open.

The lift has cost me around £400, and 4 months of production. It was worth it...

I am currently taking pictures and videos of the full walkthrough. I will upload soon!

http://www.facebook.com/DamnationHorrorMaze


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Waiting to see the pictures and videos TryAgain!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

It sounds like it went well, but do you have any updated photos?


----------

